# Room at the inn?



## madcap (Apr 14, 2021)

Im steve im a trucker and spend most nights in motel rooms. Looking for friendly chat. Found this site googling up my issues which are many and it looked good. I hope i find some friends here. Holla at your boy


----------



## Ozzy47 (Apr 14, 2021)

Hello @madcap 
 to the forum. Our members are friendly and supportive.


----------



## safeinsanity (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Pig Hip (Apr 14, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Foxy (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi @madcap, nice to meet you.  🚛  🚚


----------



## PGen98 (Apr 14, 2021)

Welcome aboard, @madcap, it's good to meet you


----------



## madcap (Apr 14, 2021)

Holy bejebbus I wake up to go to the head and I see responses! Thank you all


----------



## Gibby (Apr 15, 2021)

@madcap hello and a warm welcome to you, hope you like it here


----------



## Pig Hip (Apr 15, 2021)

madcap said:


> I wake up to go to the head


You can't just drop terms like "head." Former Navy or Marine?


----------



## Foxy (Apr 15, 2021)

One must stop every now and then to pay the water bill.


----------



## mist (Apr 15, 2021)

Welcome all new members ☺️


----------



## willowtigger (Apr 15, 2021)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## madcap (Apr 15, 2021)

Thank you all and I drop the term HEAD because yes thats what its called in the navy where I worked sonar in submarine service


----------



## Pig Hip (Apr 15, 2021)

madcap said:


> Thank you all and I drop the term HEAD because yes thats what its called in the navy where I worked sonar in submarine service


Roger that. Scary stuff to me, sealed in basically a tin can going deep under water.


----------



## Lunacie (Apr 15, 2021)

Hi, I'm new here. I'll be spending at least 2 weeks in a hotel with my daughter and granddaughter this month. We are having our old single wide manufactured home moved out and bringing in a brand new double wide. Have any tips for spending time in a hotel?


----------



## madcap (Apr 15, 2021)

The time i spend is just one or maybe two nights at a time and its just me nobody else. For me its all about relaxing unwinding and resting and getting ready to go back out on the road. Its about quiet


----------



## Lunacie (Apr 15, 2021)

madcap said:


> The time i spend is just one or maybe two nights at a time and its just me nobody else. For me its all about relaxing unwinding and resting and getting ready to go back out on the road. Its about quiet


My granddaughter and I both need it quiet too. That's what I'm hoping for. My son-in-law was a trucker too, he slept in his cab a lot of the time.


----------



## madcap (Apr 16, 2021)

I wind up in the cab quite a bit too but I have a nice sleeper and a fridge and an air fryer, microwave, 5g tv and web. It's not a problem.


----------



## Lunacie (Apr 16, 2021)

madcap said:


> I wind up in the cab quite a bit too but I have a nice sleeper and a fridge and an air fryer, microwave, 5g tv and web. It's not a problem.


Do you have family off the road? My son-in-law would get home every other weekend and spend some time with his daughters. Then he got a job driving a front loader but he moved an hour away so we had to meet in the middle for pick up and drop off.


----------



## madcap (Apr 16, 2021)

No Im a lone wolf in the world which is probly a good thing considering my issues.


----------



## Lunacie (Apr 16, 2021)

madcap said:


> No Im a lone wolf in the world which is probly a good thing considering my issues.


He had issues too, which was the reason my daughter divorced him. Left his oldest daughter feeling very confused, hating him for some thing and missing him like crazy at the same time. Been 5 years since his fatal heart attack, she was in high school.


----------



## lavalamp (Apr 16, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 17, 2021)

Hello @madcap welcome to the forum


----------



## madcap (Apr 17, 2021)

Thanks Mercury


----------



## gigglez (Apr 18, 2021)

Helooooo welcome I'm new here too! Well not really new but new to making posts!


----------



## Lunacie (Apr 19, 2021)

gigglez said:


> Helooooo welcome I'm new here too! Well not really new but new to making posts!


Hi gigglez, hope to see more of your posts.


----------



## Butterfly88 (Apr 19, 2021)

Welcome Steve!


----------



## marti (Apr 20, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## madcap (Apr 28, 2021)

Thanks for all the welcomes good ppl! Today is a good day i am picking up my new truck! 4th one with this company.


----------



## Lunacie (Apr 29, 2021)

Purty! Hope you slept well last night. We changed hotels and are all sleeping much better.


----------



## Pig Hip (May 1, 2021)

Lunacie said:


> Purty! Hope you slept well last night. We changed hotels and are all sleeping much better.


New hotel still good? Could never really sleep well in them.


----------



## Lunacie (May 2, 2021)

Wedding party arrived Friday night. They are out and about most of the day but stay up later at night than I prefer. I put in my earplug and slept pretty well last night. I do miss my memory foam mattress.


----------

